# Emma Watson und Daniel Brühl sind ein Paar...



## redbeard (29 Sep. 2014)

...aber nur in ihrem neuen Film. 

Emma Watson, Daniel Bruhl to Star in Political Thriller 'Colonia'


----------



## Dreamcatcher (29 Sep. 2014)

*Schade der Daniel Brühl würde zu ihr passen und ihr Liebesleben gut tun *


----------



## goraji (30 Sep. 2014)

Ich wünschte ich wäre Daniel Brühl...!


----------



## Celebbo (30 Sep. 2014)

Dreamcatcher schrieb:


> *Schade der Daniel Brühl würde zu ihr passen und ihr Liebesleben gut tun *



Nein, das ist totaler Unsinn! Ich würde zu ihr passen, und ihrem Liebesleben gut tun...


----------



## Padderson (30 Sep. 2014)

Celebbo schrieb:


> Nein, das ist totaler Unsinn! Ich würde zu ihr passen, und ihrem Liebesleben gut tun...



träum weiter


----------

